# Not able to send PM



## PolishedTopaz (Jan 24, 2012)

*I have been trying to send a PM to a fellow member, I get a box that says "User does not want PM's to be received or can't receive PM's" I understand the first, but, why would someone not be able to receive a message? *
*Just wondering *


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 24, 2012)

If a member's PM box is full they can not receive any further PMs until they delete some.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 28, 2012)

Members also can opt to not receive PMs which may be the case.


----------

